# Identify this pocket watch?



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

This belongs to my Dad but not sure what it is! Can you help? Thanks, Tim

W Housley. Ashton under lyne.


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Guess nobody knew! Thanks for looking anyway.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Tim F said:


> Guess nobody knew! Thanks for looking anyway.


 Based on the image, and since Google brings up nothing about the jeweller there isn't to much to tell. The address is now a new build commercial and retail pedestrianised area. So the Jewellers no longer exists. The watch was most likely built by said W Housley and sold as his shops own product. Do you have a picture of the movement? That might tell us more. :thumbsup:


----------

